# Tempest, a YA fantasy--now over 7000 copies sold! (new cover art.)



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

*TEMPEST*
*By Holly A. Hook*
Get It HERE for $0.99



Sixteen-year-old Janelle never thought the gray spiral birthmark on her arm meant anything special. That is, until she meets Gary, a boy her age with a birthmark exactly like hers. Gary's attractive, brooding, and perfectly normal&#8230;except for the fact that he materialized out of a dangerous hurricane right in front of her. Janelle's certain of only one thing. Gary's mark-and hers, too-mean something, but he's reluctant to tell her what.

At last she squeezes the truth from Gary about their markings. And the truth is utterly terrifying: Janelle and Gary are more connected to the destructive power of nature than she ever dreamed possible. And learning the truth about herself is only the start of her nightmare.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Good luck with your book.  It looks interesting, I'll be getting the preview.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Holly, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Good luck with your book, Holly! Young-Adult Fantasy rocks!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for showing interest!  I'm working on a new pitch for Tempest, though, so I hope to have that up sometime soon.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Just posting to let you know I am seeking reviews for TEMPEST.  I'm willing to send free review copies in the eBook format of your choice (via email) to anyone who is interested in doing this.  Right now, I'm accepting 5-10 reviewers.  Send me a private message to let me know how to contact you if you're interested.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

*I still have 9 free review copies left! Also, I've decided to post an excerpt of TEMPEST today...

This is a partial chapter and the opening of TEMPEST:*

Janelle froze in front of the bay window as the breath caught in her throat. Mountains of black clouds lumbered through the sky and the glass buckled against the screaming wind. This was it; she was dead. "Dad, get away from the window. We've gotta get out of here!" 
Her father faced her, smiling. "Isn't this exciting? I want you to see this."

Every palm tree in their yard bent over as if pointing them back to Michigan, to the sanity she'd left behind. Rain beat against the house, adding to the roar that filled the world. The roof creaked like it wanted to peel off and fly away. It probably would, with her luck.

Janelle bit her lip, hugging herself. It was all a dream. It had to be. It was one of those nightmares where only she could see the danger, but no one would listen to her. She'd wake up soon and go to school and attend her Math Whiz meeting and order a pizza with her friends. Any minute now she'd-

Snap. A tree fell across the street with a sound like gunfire.

Her heart thudded as she moved behind the couch. "Please. I want to go to the shelter!" She'd turned into a bubblehead, but what else would make him listen? She'd cry, and scream, and throw a tantrum if she had to.

Footsteps approached. Eyes shining, her dad spoke in an even voice, the one he'd used on her bedtime stories so long ago. "We're completely safe, Janelle. I've been through this before. Just enjoy it. You'd never have this experience back up north. This is nature's most powerful storm."

Behind him, a piece of sheet metal cut through the rain and somersaulted its way down the street.

"Exactly! What's your problem?" Tears blurred her vision. Something was way, way wrong here. Her dad was always Mr. Careful. He never acted like this. Turning, she let loose the loudest shriek she could, digging her hands into her hair for good measure.

She fell silent, waiting for his response. Nothing except for the roar of the storm. God, he still didn't care. That left one last thing. Sucking in a 
breath, she dodged through a canyon of moving boxes to the TV. "Look! We're running out of time. We have two hours before we're totally screwed."

A weatherman pointed to a green and yellow radar mess behind him, rambling on about storm surges and wind speeds. The eye of Hurricane Gary twisted closer to shore, and Janelle's new home, Palm Grove, stood right in its path.

"See?" A dry lump formed in her throat as Hurricane Gary vanished and an angry red border appeared on the coast. When that eye hit, she'd be gulping down seawater. "What if this ends up like Hurricane Andrina where like, nine hundred people drowned? We'll die if we stay here!"

Click. Her dad had turned off the TV. "Honey, please listen. They'll only tell you the bad stuff on TV. Hurricanes are actually really cool. They play an important role in-"

"I don't want to hear it!" Janelle ran into the kitchen and swept an avalanche of papers off the table in search of the car keys. If she had to drive to the shelter with her learner's permit, so be it. "Where're the keys?"

"I've got them." Her dad fiddled with his shirt sleeve like it was more important than staying the hell alive. He opened his mouth, probably to say something else stupid, but closed it.

A car alarm went off somewhere across the street. So much for the tantrum. So much for the TV. Janelle sucked in a breath and kept her voice level. "Please. Why are you acting so weird?"

Her father's gaze slowly dropped to the floor. He sunk to the couch like an old man, patting the cushion next to him. "Come sit down, Janelle. We're going to get through this just fine. Trust me on this."


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Holly, 

I just wanted you to know I picked up a copy of your book yesterday.  I read the sample and got hooked.  I'm not the fastest reader in the world, but I'll give you a review when I'm done.  You've got a smooth writing style that I enjoy.  And an interesting premise.

Good luck with it!

Vicki


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the copy, reviewed as promised.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you so much, Victorine and Julia!  Reviews will help immensely.  

Also an update: I'm changing the product description on Amazon, which should be up in a couple of days.  I had a reviewer mention that the description gave away too much plot and made the book predictable so I'm putting up a new blurb that doesn't give away nearly as much.  Hopefully Amazon gets it up soon...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like you're getting some good reviews!  And I'll definitely leave a review when I'm done.  I agree, though, don't reveal too much.  So I'm glad you are revising your Amazon description.

I actually don't think I read your whole description on this thread, but if it was the same, you might want to revise it also.  

Vicki


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

The new description is up.  I hope it's not too vague.  Also I changed the one on here as well.  The old description is still going to be out on a couple of blogs I submitted to, but there's nothing I can do about that now.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Great job on changing the description! I also adjusted my review to reflect that and upped it by one star since that was my only problem with the story.   Congrats on writing such a good YA novel.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, Julia!  Your input helped me a lot and will no doubt help in the future.  I thank you for your honesty, which is what I need.  Also I really appreciate you taking the time to write such a thoughtful review.  This is the first book I've put out there for the public so I'm still learning about the marketing stuff.  

I didn't know which review was yours as the name was different on Amazon.  

(Also thanks for adjusting the rating.  I wasn't expecting that!)


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Check out my reviews! I've received six over the past week.

http://www.amazon.com/Tempest-ebook/product-reviews/B00433TBEG/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

Intriguing blurb.  I'm adding this one to my list, although it'll be a few weeks before I can get to it.   So much to read around here!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks!  And feel free to take your time--I know how busy life can be!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks to all who have bought TEMPEST so far. It's currently up to its all time best ranking on Amazon:


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Holly,

I picked up a copy today.  I'm not sure how long it will take me to get to it, but when I do, I'll be glad to review it.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Sent a sample to myself. Hope to check it out soon.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks so much, guys!

Maria--your book is up on Bargain eBooks tomorrow at 8pm EST.  I just made the post for it and it's scheduled to run automatically.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Got a new review for Tempest. Check it out here:

http://www.amazon.com/Tempest-Destroyers-ebook/dp/B00433TBEG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1289051960&sr=1-1


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Got another good review today, which you can see at the link above.  

Also I'm looking for more ratings for Tempest at Goodreads, as I only have four right now.  I'd really appreciate it if anyone's able to do that!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Go Holly!  Good luck with your banner for Tempest today!  Your ranking looks good already and the day's just started...


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

The banner looks great up there, Holly.  Good luck today.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Good luck on the banner.  Mine is next week.

I bought your book earlier this week.  After reading, I'll post reviews in Amazon and on my tiny little website.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks so much!  I only just noticed these new posts so sorry it took me so long to respond.

I did sell 4 books the day my banner went up (usually I sell 1-2 a day right now, if I'm lucky--it's been a VERY slow week.) and a few the next day.  However I do have KND coming up this Friday (on Black Friday, too!) so we'll see what happens there, too.  Either I won't sell too many books because everyone's out shopping or I'll sell a lot of books because everyone's home from work that day.  

I'll start a thread Thurdsay night about my KND so everyone can see how my experiment goes.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to announce I've passed my fourth goal of 200 books sold!  I'm in the 220's now.  Most of my sales this week have been through B and N, but I've had a few through Amazon as well.  

The weekend of KND, I sold about 45 books, which is good considering it was a holiday weekend where most people were out traveling.  

My next goal: 500 books sold.


----------



## fictionwriter (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Holly,

Know you're having great success with TEMPEST, as you should. It's a great story.

All Best,

Carolyn


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, Carolyn.  I just passed 300 sales this week and I'm excited.  Most sales are coming from Barnes and Noble, though.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Tempest is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey.  I did see a small boost in sales yesterday which I know the banner helped with.

I'm pleased to announce that Tempest has now sold over 2000 copies between Amazon and Barnes and Noble.  It could be higher than that since the Pubit (the B and N platform) reporting system is down, so I don't know the real number.  Thanks to everyone who picked up a copy and wrote reviews!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Finally got around to reading Tempest, and loved it!  Original concept and I loved the characters and how you explained their nature.  I didn't realize it was first in a series, I am looking forward to the next one!  So, when is it coming out?


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't checked my thread in a long time and missed your question!

Thanks for checking Tempest out!  The next book (Destroyers, Book Two) should be out late spring or early summer.  Many of the same characters will be in it, but the plot will center around a different natural disaster which I won't reveal here.  Also I won't reveal the title, as it would give too much away.


----------



## fictionwriter (Nov 2, 2010)

Holly,

That's terrific! Congrats on topping 2,000!!

What's the secret of your success? Stuck at about 30-50 a month and could use any help you have to offer.

All Best,

Carolyn


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Check out my giveaway for all three of my eBooks (Tempest, Inferno, and Rita Morse and the Sinister Shadow here):

www.hollyannehook.wordpress.com


----------

